# Great hunting Experience on Wasatch East



## bnorth (Feb 2, 2014)

I spent a week on the Wasatch East archery deer hunt and would like to comment on how helpful and friendly everyone that was hunting was towards me. Everyone shared some great advice and was very helpful when it came to confirming I was hunting in the right places. I seen a lot of deer and quite a few "nice" bucks just didn't locate anything huge but did spend several days chasing a 4 point that I estimated to be about 160" but it was terribly dry up there and hard to sneak on them, like walking in 6" of Wheaties until it finally rained right before I had to leave. I guess now on to the extended hunts and see what that brings I have a lot to learn about hunting the Wasatch Front or Ogden units but will give it my best. Thanks Everyone.


----------



## cericr (Sep 28, 2016)

*Wasatch East Help*

Hey BNorth, glad you had a good expierence. I hear it is a great unit. I just put in for rifle. I am from Vernal and I don't know much about the unit, Any good advice you have? Trying to familiarize myself with the unit.


----------



## GR8Hunter (Sep 12, 2016)

Similar experience for me on the West but still beats being at home on the couch!


----------

